# Hi I'm new and looking for a composer!!!!



## Mujician (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum but not new to internet forums or music! I'm a trombonist (specialising in bass trombone). I studied music (performance) at the royal welsh college of music and drama in cardiff (wales). I'm looking for someone that could maybe write me a piece of music on sibelius (so I can multi-track it)for (bass) trombone and mandolin. Something soft and folky. Cheers in advance for any replies! Ben


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

b-t-bone & mandolin? that will sound neat.

http://sibelius.forumup.com

why not visit the above and ask them, too?

dj


----------



## zigzag (Aug 29, 2008)

Even though you're looking at multitracking the piece, is the intention to perform the piece eventually with trombone and a real mandolin?

Also, any clues as to the ideal duration, degree of difficulty, context, etc. For instance, is it: for an interlude in a Shakespeare comedy? for a piece of street theatre? that you know a very attractive mandolinist and would love a reason to set up a quiet rehearsal-for-two ...


----------



## woodwind_fan (Sep 9, 2008)

david johnson said:


> b-t-bone & mandolin? that will sound neat.
> 
> http://sibelius.forumup.com
> 
> ...


Erm, I think that site is all about discussion of Sibelius the person, not Sibelius the program...


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

woodwind_fan said:


> Erm, I think that site is all about discussion of Sibelius the person, not Sibelius the program...


 Sorry, I had to laugh!  Carry on.


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

I am currently studying at Royal Welsh College  Small world..


----------



## Mujician (Sep 14, 2008)

Drowning_by_numbers said:


> I am currently studying at Royal Welsh College  Small world..


Cool, which year are you in? What do you play?! More importantly, which landlords do you use?!!!


----------



## Mujician (Sep 14, 2008)

zigzag said:


> Even though you're looking at multitracking the piece, is the intention to perform the piece eventually with trombone and a real mandolin?
> 
> Also, any clues as to the ideal duration, degree of difficulty, context, etc. For instance, is it: for an interlude in a Shakespeare comedy? for a piece of street theatre? that you know a very attractive mandolinist and would love a reason to set up a quiet rehearsal-for-two ...


Erm, multi tracking to start with, but my girlfriend can play mandolin beter than I can! I suppose I was thinking of something along the lines of the folk song collections by V. Williams.


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

*Dashed this off fairly quickly...*

Is this any use to you?
It's an arrangement of the English folk tune "Scarboro' Fair".

It's in midi format (because I don't actually have Sibelius, it costs money you know), but you can import that into Sibelius. I don't know if Sib will like the dynamics markings on it (I made it in a free prog called 'Anvil Studio'), but the individual note velocities correspond roughly to those markings anyway.

Also, General MIDI doesn't have a mandolin voice, so I set it to guitar. I know it's not the same, but hopefully Sib has a mandolin voice you can set it to.

If it's not long enough, I can easily extend it.

Feedback please...

[edit]It could probably do with a rallentando at the end, but my software doesn't do them... go figure[/edit]


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

Mujician said:


> Cool, which year are you in? What do you play?! More importantly, which landlords do you use?!!!


I'm in my second year now - good times! I'm with horizon and they seem ok! You?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

(bass) trombone and mandolin, I'd like to hear that


----------

